# realmlist.wtf?



## Shesanity (9. April 2009)

Hi Hi liebe Buffed User,

ich habe folgendes Problem ich habe mir vor kurzem das Giga Interface geholt und bis gestern lief alles Optimal. Nachdem ich heute wieder nen Patch runter geladen habe kamm dan während der Instalation des Patches folgende Meldung

 Die Datei "\deDE-hdfiles\Data\deDE\realmlist.wtf" konnte nicht geöffnet werden. Falls dieser Fehler auch weiterhin auftritt, verwenden Sie bitte das Reparaturprogramm.7


das Reparaturprogramm hab ich dann auch genutzt allerdings hat das nichts gebracht. Noramlerweise würde ich nun das Spiel neu Instalieren aber da ich gerade bei meinen Eltern bin und die Dvd Sammlung nicht dabei habe ist nun meine Frage:

Habt Ihr ne Idee wie ich das Probelm lösen kann?


Hab auch schon gegoogelt und verschiedene Foren durchstöbert aber nix gefunden...


Vielen dank euch schonmal für eure Mühen

cya


----------



## Dalmus (9. April 2009)

Shesanity schrieb:


> ich habe folgendes Problem ich habe mir vor kurzem das Giga Interface geholt und bis gestern lief alles Optimal. Nachdem ich heute wieder nen Patch runter geladen habe kamm dan während der Instalation des Patches folgende Meldung


Ich bin irritiert...
Bis gestern lief alles super, aber bei der Installation eines neuen Patches...
Welches neuen Patches?
Sag nun nicht, daß Du versucht hast schon 3.1 zu installieren....


----------



## Mikey111 (9. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Sag nun nicht, daß Du versucht hast schon 3.1 zu installieren....



Gehen wir mal nicht gleich vom schlimmsten aus^^

Hast schon mal probiert den WTF Order zu löschen?


----------



## Shesanity (9. April 2009)

Ne heute als ich On kommen wollte hat der Patchloader angefangen den Patch 3.0.3.9183 ZU 3.0.8.9464 zu patchen. Ich hab mich auch etwas gewundert wearum da am Donnerstag gepatcht wird aber dachte das dass am Üblichem Blizz Wahn liegt jede Woche mal nen Patch raus zu hauen


----------



## Dalmus (9. April 2009)

Mikey111 schrieb:


> Gehen wir mal nicht gleich vom schlimmsten aus^^


Den schlimmsten verdacht habe ich doch gar nicht ausgesprochen.

Worauf deuten Probleme mit der Realmlist und Installieren eines Patches an einem Nicht-Patch-Tag hin? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (9. April 2009)

Shesanity schrieb:


> Ne heute als ich On kommen wollte hat der Patchloader angefangen den Patch 3.0.3.9183 ZU 3.0.8.9464 zu patchen. Ich hab mich auch etwas gewundert wearum da am Donnerstag gepatcht wird aber dachte das dass am Üblichem Blizz Wahn liegt jede Woche mal nen Patch raus zu hauen



ähm...3.0.8 ist schon Monate alt, genauso wie der Nachfolgepatch 3.0.9....spielst du auf nem P-Server?


----------



## araos (9. April 2009)

kannst du denn die realmlist manuell öffnen?

wenn die nich da ist dann erstelle ne datei ,mit dem namen realmlist udn schreib da 

set realmlist eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
set patchlist eu.version.worldofwarcraft.com
set realmlistbn ""
set portal eu

rein


----------



## Mikey111 (9. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Worauf deuten Probleme mit der Realmlist und Installieren eines Patches an einem Nicht-Patch-Tag hin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Keine Ahnung^^


----------



## Shesanity (9. April 2009)

Nein tu ich nicht sonst würde ich hier auch nciht fragen^^

Also habs auch schon probiert mit WTF File löschen und neu Downloaden von UI und Giga Interface hat aber alles nichts gebracht

Sonst noch ne Idee?


----------



## Shesanity (9. April 2009)

araos schrieb:


> kannst du denn die realmlist manuell öffnen?
> 
> wenn die nich da ist dann erstelle ne datei ,mit dem namen realmlist udn schreib da
> 
> ...




Hm hört sich gut an in welches Verzeichniss soll ich die datei schieben? in den WTF Ordenr und wlche endung soll die datei haben realmlist.wtf?


----------



## SueySite (9. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Worauf deuten Probleme mit der Realmlist und Installieren eines Patches an einem Nicht-Patch-Tag hin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der TE hat heute einen vermeintlichen Patch installiert und nun ist seine realmlist im Eimer. Dann würde ich sagen, er solle sich nochmal in dem dunklen bösen Forum informieren was genau er wohl in diese Datei schreiben muss um auf einem P-Server spielen zu können. 

/vote 4 close


----------



## Shesanity (9. April 2009)

SueySite schrieb:


> Der TE hat heute einen vermeintlichen Patch installiert und nun ist seine realmlist im Eimer. Dann würde ich sagen, er solle sich nochmal in dem dunklen bösen Forum informieren was genau er wohl in diese Datei schreiben muss um auf einem P-Server spielen zu können.
> 
> /vote 4 close




OMG mal wieder hauptsache keine Ahnung aber kräftig mitreden und Posts pushen ICH spiele auf dem Server Arthas mit dem Char Shesanity...


----------



## Zodttd (9. April 2009)

neuinstalieren is immer besser als irgendwas zusammen zu frickeln


----------



## SueySite (9. April 2009)

Shesanity schrieb:
			
		

> OMG mal wieder hauptsache keine Ahnung aber kräftig mitreden und Posts pushen ICH spiele auf dem Server Arthas mit dem Char Shesanity...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			
				Shesanity schrieb:
			
		

> Ne heute als ich On kommen wollte hat der Patchloader angefangen den Patch 3.0.3.9183 ZU 3.0.8.9464 zu patchen. Ich hab mich auch etwas gewundert wearum da am Donnerstag gepatcht wird aber dachte das dass am Üblichem Blizz Wahn liegt jede Woche mal nen Patch raus zu hauen



Anderer Vorschlag. Du hast Deinen Char auf den Testrealm kopiert und die "Testrealmversion" von WoW in Dein normales WoW Verzeichnis installiert. Auf dem PTR gab´s in der Tat heute einen Patch, auf den offiziellen Realms nicht.

Ergo - hast Du wohl Deine WoW Installation komplett verwurschtelt. Im schlimmsten Fall hilft Dir hier tatsächlich nur eine neu-Installation, für die man allerdings keine DVD´s benötigt, da man diesee auch bequem über´s Internet erledigen kann. 

Soviel zum Thema - keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Te-Rax (9. April 2009)

SueySite schrieb:


> Der TE hat heute einen vermeintlichen Patch installiert und nun ist seine realmlist im Eimer. Dann würde ich sagen, er solle sich nochmal in dem dunklen bösen Forum informieren was genau er wohl in diese Datei schreiben muss um auf einem P-Server spielen zu können.
> 
> /vote 4 close





aaaaaalso...
Wenn du den WoW Order öffnest hast du dort ein Haufen Datein stehen. So, unter diesen Datein befindet sich eine mit dem Namen "Realmlist.wtf" oder irgendwie so ähnlich, einfach nach "Realmlist" ausschau halten. Diese datei musst du mit dem Editor öffnen. Wenn du das getan hast, löscht du den kompletten inhalt und fügst das schon von araos erwähnte ein :

set realmlist eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
set patchlist eu.version.worldofwarcraft.com
set realmlistbn ""
set portal eu


wenns dann nicht klappt, würde ichs mal im WoW Forum versuchen


----------



## x3n0n (9. April 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Den schlimmsten verdacht habe ich doch gar nicht ausgesprochen.
> 
> Worauf deuten Probleme mit der Realmlist und Installieren eines Patches an einem Nicht-Patch-Tag hin?


PRIVATSERVER!!!einself - Ich behalt den Thread im Auge


----------



## Grushdak (10. April 2009)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> aaaaaalso...
> Wenn du den WoW Order öffnest hast du dort ein Haufen Datein stehen. So, unter diesen Datein befindet sich eine mit dem Namen "Realmlist.wtf" oder irgendwie so ähnlich, einfach nach "Realmlist" ausschau halten. Diese datei musst du mit dem Editor öffnen. Wenn du das getan hast, löscht du den kompletten inhalt und fügst das schon von araos erwähnte ein :
> 
> set realmlist eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
> ...



Die Erklärung, um die Realmlist zu finden, ist nicht so ganz korrekt und WoW würde so auch nicht laufen.
Im WoW-Ordner ist ein Ordner namens *Data*, in ihm ein Ordner *deDE*.
Erst darin befindet sich die Datei *realmlist*.

Diese muss man nun mit einem Textprogramm (z.B. Editor) öffnen und die oben genannten 4 Zeilen drin stehen haben -
und auch *nur* diese 4 Zeilen.
Zuletzt muss nur abgespeichert werden und fertig ... 

greetz & schönes Ostern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

